# IBC / Large Capacity Water Storage



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone got any contacts for supplying approx 2000 litres of water storage, either 2 IBC's or a large tank?

Ideally In nottinghamshire, derbyshire, leicestershire.

Can collect and needed urgently.

thanks
matt


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

ilson £35 each collected


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> ilson £35 each collected


Have you got any contact details?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

didnt I pm you the details last time you mentioned them ?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> didnt I pm you the details last time you mentioned them ?


No, you said there was somewhere but never sent the details.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

PM sent fella


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> PM sent fella


Thanks mate, i will give them a call next week.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

place in............ corby =£35, Kettering =£40
1000L IBC's


----------

